# NCAA Tournament 2nd Round Game Thread (Friday)



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

12:15 pm Oakland #13 Texas #4 CBS - HD National 
12:40 pm Tennessee #9 Michigan #8 truTV

1:40 pm Akron #15 Notre Dame #2 TBS 
2:10 pm Villanova #9 George Mason #8 TNT 
2:45 pm Memphis #12 Arizona #5 CBS - HD National 
3:10 pm Hampton #16 Duke #1 truTV 
4:10 pm Florida St. #10 Texas A&M #7 TBS 
4:40 pm UT-San Antonio #16 Ohio St. #1 TNT 

6:50 pm Boston U. #16 Kansas #1 TBS 
7:15 pm Long Island #15 North Carolina #2 CBS - HD National 
7:20 pm St. Peter's #14 Purdue #3 TNT 
7:27 pm Marquette #11 Xavier #6 truTV 

9:20 pm Illinois #9 UNLV #8 TBS 
9:45 pm Georgia #10 Washington #7 CBS - HD National 
9:50 pm VCU #11 Georgetown #6 TNT 
9:57 pm Indiana St. #14 Syracuse #3 truTV 

http://mmod.ncaa.com/


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Come to daddy, Rick Barnes.

Oakland is my upset special.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

Can Xavier make the A-10 3-0 tonight?

xu95


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Not looking good for Oakland - Texas had a slow down in the last month, but remember they were a contender for a #1 seed going into the last week of February.

They will not be an easy matchup for Duke/


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Here we go. For a while there Texas was scoring on every possession.

Keep it tight and Barnes will choke this off.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Not looking good for Oakland - Texas had a slow down in the last month, but remember they were a contender for a #1 seed going into the last week of February.
> 
> They will not be an easy matchup for Duke/


Yeah, I was disappointed that Oakland drew the most underseeded team in the tourament.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oakland can score it, but they're going to have to find a way to get stops. I say pack it in and make Texas beat you with jumpers.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Oakland made it respectable by the half - in striking distance anyway.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Oakland made it respectable by the half - in striking distance anyway.


Texas shooting close to 60%, too. You have to figure that's going to come down.

Did you make any bets yesterday or today, JN?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

So Oakland University is in Michigan? How deceiving.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People like to knock Calipari, but seriously does Barnes even coach his team? Oakland isn't a bad team, but they should be down by 15. Tennessee seems to realize their coach is gonna be fired and is playing like it. Sad way for them to end this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Michigan with a late surge to go up 33-29 at halftime.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hamilton of Oakland took a terrible shot which leads to a run-out and a three point play for Tristan Thompson. Now Texas will be back up 12.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Tristan Thompson is beasting with 6 blocks so far!!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Texas is too long. They're getting too many opportunities after misses.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Someobody tell Bader to stop shooting. He made his first few and now he hasn't drawn iron since.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This ball game is over.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Texas just isn't a good matchup for Oakland. They are playing at a helter skelter pace and since the Longhorn are obviously much more talented, more possessions are in their favor. Oakland got blown out in almost all of their games out of conference this season, a fast pace isn't a recipe for success against teams with more talent.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Especially when you only have one big (Benson). Texas has too many bigs to play that way against them.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The white shooter for Oakland (Bader) is getting exposed.

His last 4 shots have been air balls or blocked.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Eric Atkins (Notre Dame) is on fire.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jack Harango... I mean Cooley with a basket and one.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tennessee really must have given up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas is collapsing.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hamilton refuses to give up for Oakland.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I knew Tennessee was done. They just played that first half so listlessly that you knew it was inevitable Michigan was going to kick their butts.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Michigan on a 35-8 run... It feels bigger than that.

This one's over.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> Tennessee really must have given up.


Michigan went to a 1-3-1 trap late in the 1st and 2-3 zone and it just totally disrupted their offense. Also Michigan is hitting their shots now in the second half so Tenn hasn't been able to use their press much.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Come on Oakland!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas now up 5. WOW.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Texas has been really good from the FT so far today, those percentages also have to come down at some point here (hopefully )


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow... Texas. They can't possibly do this again.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> This ball game is over.


You forgot about the Rick Barnes factor.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bruce Pearl looks like someone poured a milk jug of water all over him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a bad call by the refs, Joseph just fell.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shot was halfway down.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is Cory Joseph wearing a band-aid under his nose or does he have the worst mustache ever?

Wow, that three almost went in.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Just not enough time left. We need Texas to do their best UCLA impression.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Is Cory Joseph wearing a band-aid under his nose or does he have the worst mustache ever?
> 
> Wow, that three almost went in.


He dove for a loose ball a couple of minutes ago and hit his nose on the floor.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks Barack. Couldn't have waited 40 more seconds?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Game effort by Oakland, just that middle of the game they let it get away and it cost them the ball game. Akron is playing Notre Dame very close.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

croco said:


> He dove for a loose ball a couple of minutes ago.


Gotcha. Was watching the Volunteer Massacre.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Good effort by Oakland. I'm happy for Barnes because I think he's a good guy, but he's really shaky in late game situations.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> That's a bad call by the refs, Joseph just fell.


definitely a bad call. but with the texas turnover a minute earlier that was actually a kicked ball on oakland that helped them get to that point, can't feel too bad for them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Texas has been really good from the FT so far today, those percentages also have to come down at some point here (hopefully )


texas isn't a bad free throw shooting team. tristan thompson is just a bad free throw shooter who has the most attempts on the team.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

This is awesome for Belein.

On the other side, have a nice life Bruce Pearl.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What a ****in rout. wow.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UAB > Tennessee


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Uh-oh Fisher and Stokes off to good shooting starts against George Mason.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, if I were a school like Providence, I would hire Bruce Pearl in a second. This dude took Tennessee to six straight tournaments and within a basket of a Final Four.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yarou has a lot of potential. He needs to be more consistent and work on expanding his offensive game (he is still very raw), but I think he is a definite NBA prospect in a couple of years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing about Villanova, is other than their loss to South Florida in the Big East tournament, all of their losses were to tournament teams. This teams isn't as bad as they played down the stretch.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> This is awesome for Belein.
> 
> On the other side, have a nice life Bruce Pearl.


If Jim Harrick could find work so can Bruce Pearl.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Notre Dame starting to pull away.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> If Jim Harrick could find work so can Bruce Pearl.


Bruce Pearl is going to have to go the Kelvin Sampson route and hope he can find a gig as a nba assistant.. there is no way a division 1 program is going to entrust their team to Pearl anytime soon


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> The funny thing about Villanova, is other than their loss to South Florida in the Big East tournament, all of their losses were to tournament teams. This teams isn't as bad as they played down the stretch.


They did lose at Rutgers as well (although the RAC can be tough) and beat Depaul in OT, right before the five game slide, so I didn't see much reason to beleive in them, even if Mason was the type of team it could matchup against.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> If Jim Harrick could find work so can Bruce Pearl.


True.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> The thing is, if I were a school like Providence, I would hire Bruce Pearl in a second. This dude took Tennessee to six straight tournaments and within a basket of a Final Four.


The reason I feel that schools won't look at him is that if a school wants to hire his cheating ass, they have to provide evidence to the NCAA that he has improved from what he did at Tennessee. From my understanding, this is a pain in the ass and it will be the reason why he won't have a job for at least a few years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Notre Dame is now letting Akron hang around. Not good, especially playing so close to home in Chicago.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Carleton Scott is making some big time plays. I think he can play at the next level.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bruce Pearl is going to leave Tennessee a mess, but he's going to go on without skipping a beat. A school like NC State would hire him without the least bit of hesitation. Now there aren't a ton of good jobs open and he might want to take a break, but that'll be the only way he doesn't get right back into coaching. Tim Floyd has a coaching job and what he did was a hundred times worse than what Pearl did.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The thing you have to ask yourself though is cheating the main reason he turned Tennessee into a winner? And I don't think it was, he brings some positives to the table. You realize that by hiring Pearl, the NCAA will be all over your program. Can he do well in such an environment - I think so, which is why I think he will get a decent job.

Although I think a job the quality of NC St. (that Diable brings up) is as good as he can hope to get.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hell he could just borrow Sidney Lowe's Red suit jackets, they would probably fit just fine.


Irving is pressing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Arizona-Memphis game is getting up and down. Nice.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I love how even though Charles Barkley is 10 times smarter than Kenny Smith, they reverse those roles on TV. 

Always funny when Chuck outwits Kenny.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I gotta say this too Scotty Hopson is a bum. This dude thought he was going to be a one and done. That dude is delusional.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> I gotta say this too Scotty Hopson is a bum. This dude thought he was going to be a one and done. That dude is delusional.


the guy has the physical ability and skills to be great but he doesn't seem to have it mentally..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Malik Wayns is ballhogging something fierce.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

the ball movement Nova had in the first half has left the arena...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> I gotta say this too Scotty Hopson is a bum. This dude thought he was going to be a one and done. That dude is delusional.


Speaking of delusional, first round pick wannabe Wes Witherspoon has 10 points on 3-of-4 shooting in the first half.

If he didn't play at all in the second half, that would still be one of his five best games of the season.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Speaking of delusional, first round pick wannabe Wes Witherspoon has 10 points on 3-of-4 shooting in the first half.
> 
> If he didn't play at all in the second half, that would still be one of his five best games of the season.


When the hell did he get re-instated? wasn't he suspended indefinitely for that bull**** with an asst. coach? I guess i didn't get the memo on that one.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> When the hell did he get re-instated? wasn't he suspended indefinitely for that bull**** with an asst. coach? I guess i didn't get the memo on that one.


I think he ultimately missed just one game due to suspension, but he was shelved immediately afterward for several weeks with what was reported as a sore knee.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Big shot by Mason


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

George Mason has scored just six points in the last nine minutes, that's not cutting it.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nova just can't deliver the death blow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has been Jay Wright's worst coaching job in his career. His team plays some really undisciplined, low-IQ basketball.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't really see a foul there


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lucky save there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Epic fail by Nova this last few minutes. Missing free throws, stupid turnovers and passes. Just awful basketball by them.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bless you Gus Johnson for doing this game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Arizona needs to regroup...11 straight for the Tigers...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh No Mason Fouls!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ka boom DOn't know why that wasn't a charge


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow... another incredible finish.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What a shot by Hancock!!!

Nova with 8 seconds to tie or win with no timeout, yet officials go to the monitor to save their ass.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horrible officiating. The teams should not be able to go over to go their benches when it's an official review. What's the point of not having timeouts, when the officials can do this?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Exclamation point dunk

Nova did not give the impression of a well coached team today


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nova blows this one. Nice job Jay Wright. Horrible coaching all year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

CHOKE j-o-b by Nova. Credit to GMason they just kept fighting. Someone post that Cousins pic.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****ing Nova choked this game away. Mother****ers.

My Final four picks are still safe though, but I'm ****ing dead last in the BBF Pick'em tournament..Uuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

**** you Nova.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

What was that.. Novas 6th or 7th straight loss?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sixth straight loss. What an epic fail of a season. They had that game in control and played selfish, stupid basketball.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Memphis giving Zona all it can handle, up 4 with 8 mins left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This A&M-FSU game makes you want to go outside and walk around. Thankfully Memphis and Arizona are in a dogfight. I hate when the committee pairs up two defensive minded low possession teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm in 2nd place in the BBF group. :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Come On Ari Ari 'zona!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> AdamSchefter Adam Schefter
> Stat of day RT @Michigan_mbball: Michigan is first team in NCAA history to win a game without making a free throw.


That is literally unbelievable.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Yeah, that's unheard of. EJ, Kenny, Charles and GA discussed that too


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a jumpball. How do you give that a timeout?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

croco said:


> That is literally unbelievable.


More unbelievable that it was by 30.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh dear lord...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A steal and now it's a one point game. Man oh man.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Arizona making inbounding a pretty difficult task.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This is not looking good for Zona, they don't have a timeout and they can't get the ball inbounds against full court pressure.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd say Steve Kerr's done a good job being unbiased when calling this game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Great block.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Derrick Williams with the HUMONGOUS!!!!! BLOCK on the off. rebound!!! woooow


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What a BLOCK...MONSTER BLOCK!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

For all the things that Zona did wrong to lose that game, they did hit their FTs down the stretch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona survives, literally. Derrick Williams makes a game saving defensive play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome. Good work, 'Zona.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Great block at the end by Williams. Not a foul.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Texas and 'Zona game should be a good one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'd say Steve Kerr's done a good job being unbiased when calling this game.


Uh, he'll become very biased when Lakers and Spurs square off in the playoffs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Uh, he'll become very biased when Lakers and Spurs square off in the playoffs.


Possibly. I would think he'd be more biased towards his alma mater though, than one of several teams he played for in the NBA.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

William Buford having a hell of a game for OSU so far. This A&M/FSU game is one of the 5 least interesting match-ups of this round.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chris Singleton is definitely a guy who can make it in the NBA on defense alone


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

11 pt game now.

Until Sullinger gets an easy basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit A&M. First game I've picked wrong today.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Another bracket buster. Thanks a lot Texas A&M.. FACK!!


----------



## 154rambo (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish Nova coulda pulled out that win, but George Mason played a good game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OSU's running away with it now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Havent watched any games today, but saw some impressive wins. Duke should win it all if Irving gets back to form.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ohio State might win by 100.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's go Xavier!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Dammit A&M. First game I've picked wrong today.


I'm trippin'. I had Texas A&M originally but forgot that I switched to Florida State. :basel2:

I'm 20/24 so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A North Carolina beat down in effect


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Being up by 9 is a 'beat down'?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas just letting BU hang around.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Being up by 9 is a 'beat down'?


"In effect"....and the first half aint over, with that said, UNC's playing with LIU, they cant handle the Tar Heels length.

11 point lead as I type this by the way.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

KU looking like the 16 in the last minute. Chicken **** dive because they can't put them away, and then a monster rejection against them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS next year has to do a better job scheduling these games. A 1, 2, 3 should not be playing at the same times.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I just checked my brackets - in the one I picked, I have 18 of 24.

I then picked four random brackets using KenPom probability and then a random number generator to pick a winner.

In my random brackets I have 18,18,19 and 21. 21 is in the 99th percentile - the problem is my final four in that bracket is Ohio St, Purdue, Kansas St, and San Diego St with Purdue winning.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> CBS next year has to do a better job scheduling these games. A 1, 2, 3 should not be playing at the same times.


Same thing sort of happened last night with a 2/3/3/4 game going on at this hour.

There has to be some strategy to it -- although for the life of me I can't rationalize it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Faried is undoubtedly the best rebounder in the nation, but the best shot blocker by far is Henson. Alters everything in the lane.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why is the Marquette-Xavier game getting pushed back -- 7:50. Syracuse won't start until like 10:20.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Long Island has two take these easier two's in transition, and not kick out. 

Henson can block, but he can't take pounding down low for the entire game that Syracuse will give him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That Zeller block on the post move, reminds us that this is a 2-15 game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Who's the 2 seed again?

Game tied up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What the heck is going on? Why is UNC letting this team hang around?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Faried is undoubtedly the best rebounder in the nation, but the best shot blocker by far is Henson. Alters everything in the lane.


Add in the best at offensive basket interference.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC is a young team, got off to a commanding lead and did not handle it well. This will get their heads straight again. I expect one big knockout run from them in the second half to finish off LIU


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> UNC is a young team, got off to a commanding lead and did not handle it well. I expect one big knockout run from them in the second half.


Very young team. I hear there are four Canadians on LIU's team though, impressive.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well there run came earlier then I expected. The spurts in this game are sudden as Clark is pointing out.

I think the Canucks on LIU are mostly guys who only see a few minutes, and maybe one rotation guy.

Long Island should not have been a 15 seed based on their RPI, win streak, overall record, and relative strength of the NEC. I had them as the last 13.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well that was an interesting final 10 minutes of that half. UNC scored 20 or so in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It always amazes me that if you want to see a lot of action Friday almost always pales in comparison to Thursday. It's a shame.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Why is the Marquette-Xavier game getting pushed back -- 7:50. Syracuse won't start until like 10:20.


Ohio State-UTSA took forever to end.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Block party in effect


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully these night games are good tonight, missed most of the day session with a few check-ins here and there.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Our X fans have to be getting a little worried. Down 8 with 3 minutes to go in the first half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Marquette taking over.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Buzz Williams needs a riccola


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Heck of a game by Henson -- all over the place


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Had Marquette beating X in most of my brackets


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****ing Xavier better pick up in the 2nd half. This days been straight from hell.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ugh Kellogg you missed the point. He was trying to tell you that Roy thinks LIU is a better team than their seeding, hence the Tar Heels should take them seriously.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

In my real bracket, I had Xavier.

In my one "let the computer pick a random number / then look at KP probablility ranking" that is currently 21-3, I had Marquette.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Ugh Kellogg you missed the point. He was trying to tell you that Roy thinks LIU is a better team than their seeding, hence the Tar Heels should take them seriously.


That conversation was a little awkward to say the least.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The way UNC is defending, they better damn well hope Georgia beats Washington because Washington's bigs are strong enough and athletic enough to neutralize Carolina's. This team hasn't looked good since tournament play began.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The transition defence from UNC is absolutely pathetic. They have no floor balance after taking quick jumpshots.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man this defense is pathetic


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Chicago pod has sounded like a morgue all damn day.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is UNC the first team to put up over a 100 points in the tourney? 

Either way, the front court put in some work. Some really nice stats.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Assuming Marquette holds on, I'll be 24/28 in my bracket. But UNLV is ****ing me up now. I know it's the first half, but I don't see them coming back to win.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Block party in effect


Did someone learn a new word today? I'm still waiting for that UNC 'beatdown' to be in full "effect".


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Did not think Marquette would handle Xavier so easily.. pretty much dominated this one from the start


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> Did not think Marquette would handle Xavier so easily.. pretty much dominated this one from the start


I only watched Xavier a couple times this year, but I wasn't impressed. They were much tougher last year and if I remember correctly they were seeded lower.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I originally thought Marquette would win, then I remembered their bigs aren't very good. I forgot that Xavier's bigs aren't much better. Marquette was just the better team.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Basel said:


> Assuming Marquette holds on, I'll be 24/28 in my bracket. But UNLV is ****ing me up now. I know it's the first half, but I don't see them coming back to win.


Brackets are won in the Sweet 16 and Elite 8. At this point its obviously nice to get wins, but points possible is what to look at after the first weekend.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Illinois is completely bashing UNLV.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

HKF said:


> Illinois is completely bashing UNLV.


Unreal... Illinois looked so average during the regular season when i saw them..good to see the big ten outside of Sparty show up in this tourney


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown is in trouble, I am not sure why their fans were so confident they were better than VCU. On a neutral court VCU has more good players and Georgetown is very turnover prone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Unreal... Illinois looked so average during the regular season when i saw them..good to see the big ten outside of Sparty show up in this tourney


I thought they quit on Bruce Weber during the season. Didn't expect them to play this well at all.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Its been a good tourney for the Big Ten.

Ohio St thrashed UTSA like a #1 should.
Purdue never gave the 14 seed a hope at all at any point in the game.
Wisconsin easily handled Belmont, everybody's "upset"
Michigan and Illinois crushed their opponents in the 8-9 games

Penn St was competitive, and Mich St was themselves.

But overall a very good first round for them.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

My random number / KP prob bracket is now 25-3, with Illinois, Georgetown, Syracuse and Washington too come.

The one I put some thought into is 21-7.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Its been a good tourney for the Big Ten.
> 
> Ohio St thrashed UTSA like a #1 should.
> Purdue never gave the 14 seed a hope at all at any point in the game.
> ...


I forgot Penn State Lost.. but still.. Penn State and Michigan State were probably the two weak links coming in so i am happy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here comes the upset of the tournament, Syracuse is going down to Indiana State. 




















Sike, I have the Orange in the Final Four.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It was 20 years ago on a Friday night, that Syracuse lost the final game of the day to the 15 seed Richmond Spiders.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jackson coming out quite strong (... and now he does a bad turnover)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How can you not know Slick Rick is a lefty?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Georgia up 7 against Washington - very surprising.
VCU up 6 against the Hoyas - not that big of a surprise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU up 11 points.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking at the bracket, my Zags have the best chance at an Elite 8 in a long time. We can take out Florida, no question. Extreme optimism right now as a Zag fan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gus Johnson just said Hardcore Pawn and had to refrain from laughing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Don't you tell me the Big Least is the best conference in basketball. Joke of a conference.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

effin 22 points?? This is worse then Ohio last year. At least UConn is still playing, but the rate I'm going they'll lose tomorrow as well.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Don't you tell me the Big Least is the best conference in basketball. Joke of a conference.


Was it overhyped this year? Yes. Alot. 

Is it the best conference? Yes, but not by much of a margin IMO. (although an argument can be for Big Ten)

You decided to turn too much hype into a totally illogical conclusion.

The hype could be a joke, the conference certainly isn't it. Don't confuse the two.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When was the last time the Big East had a team in the final four? Yet year after year we hear about how great the conference is supposed to be.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

One of Syracuse or Indiana St is going to go on a run shortly. Indiana St is hanging dangerously close for a team that can bomb a few.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

HB said:


> When was the last time the Big East had a team in the final four? Yet year after year we hear about how great the conference is supposed to be.


They play through a ridiculous regular season schedule.. a ridiculous conference tourny so its not shocking that some of them **** the bed early in the tournament... you name me one conference out there thats 11th best team is as good as marquette


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> When was the last time the Big East had a team in the final four? Yet year after year we hear about how great the conference is supposed to be.


Once again you are confusing too much hype with the reality of the situation.

Which conference do you suggest was better this year? And if the Big East is in the argument how can it be a joke? I will grant you the level of hype is too high at times. But not that the conference is a joke.

BTW - 2010, 2009 (2 Teams), 2007, 2005, 2004, 2003 :clown:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Left Chicago after 2nd game of day.. wasnt that impressed with anyone.. Illinois was awesome tho, bring it Kansas


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Big Ten was better IMO.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HB said:


> When was the last time the Big East had a team in the final four? Yet year after year we hear about how great the conference is supposed to be.



The Big East had a team in the final 4 just last year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

In the last 8 years 7 DIFFERENT members of the Big East have been in the final four. Granted that in 2003 Marquette was a part of CUSA.

West Virginia
UConn
Villanova
Georgetown
Syracuse 
Louisville
Marquette

By comparison
ACC - 3 (Although Duke and UNC Several)
Big Ten - 3
Big 12 - 3
SEC - 2
Pac-10 - 1


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

My bad, I got carried away. But with the hype the conf. gets you'd think they'd have won more chips since Cuse.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I just dont get the big east hate.. if Marquette would have played an atlantic 10 schedule this year they probably would have won 25+games.. instead they have to play against a conference that had 10 teams ranked at one point this season.. **** they had a stretch where they played 4 top 10 teams in a row.. Uconn,Notre Dame,Syracuse and Georgetown.. its a ridiculous conference that goes 11-12 teams that are tourney worth deep every year.. most conferences.. including the acc and big 10 maybe have 5-6 tourney worthy teams


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

And here comes Syracuse falling apart at the end of the game just like they always do :banghead:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I had Georgetown in my Elite 8.

-____-


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I just dont get the big east hate.. if Marquette would have played an atlantic 10 schedule this year they probably would have won 25+games.. instead they have to play against a conference that had 10 teams ranked at one point this season.. **** they had a stretch where they played 4 top 10 teams in a row.. Uconn,Notre Dame,Syracuse and Georgetown.. its a ridiculous conference that goes 11-12 teams that are tourney worth deep every year.. most conferences.. including the acc and big 10 maybe have 5-6 tourney worthy teams


People just like to have something to bitch about...Big East is the thing in college basketball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So it's a deep conference that can't put out a team that can win it all? Do you really think Pitt and the rest of the Big East teams can win it all this year?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> In the last 8 years 7 DIFFERENT members of the Big East have been in the final four. Granted that in 2003 Marquette was a part of CUSA.
> 
> West Virginia
> UConn
> ...


HB = Owned


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Needed that three from Triche to get it to 13 - did not want it to get to single digits.... now 15. Nice.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Needed that three from Triche to get it to 13 - did not want it to get to single digits.... now 15. Nice.


I really hope Triche matures over the offseason watching him makes me want to drink


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL at HB owned, Duke and UNC have won how many championships in the last 10 years? How many has the Big East won in that same time span? Again it's a deep conference which I think the media also likes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> My bad, I got carried away. But with the hype the conf. gets you'd think they'd have won more chips since Cuse.


Fair enough.

Even I had to chuckle when the comments were being made the BET was going to be just as good as the sweet 16.

Its got the TV Deal with ESPN - its going to get hype.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HB said:


> LOL at HB owned, Duke and UNC have won how many championships in the last 10 years? How many has the Big East won in that same time span? Again it's a deep conference which I think the media also likes.


dude its only 4 for ACC 2 for Big East its not that big of a gap between them


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Might be 5 this year depending on Irving.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

FSH said:


> I really hope Triche matures over the offseason watching him makes me want to drink


Trice was our best player when we turned the corner from that 4 game losing streak, but his last handful of games (including that game against UConn in the BET) have definetely been disappointing headscratchers.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The ACC was the king in the first half of the 2000's when there was some other schools that were really good outside of the two Tobacco Road cornerstones. 

Duke and UNC will always be their, but the rest of the ACC has been down for a few years. The stealing of Big East teams really has not helped the conference in basketball anyway.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> So it's a deep conference that can't put out a team that can win it all? Do you really think Pitt and the rest of the Big East teams can win it all this year?


Kansas and Ohio St are the favourites, with Duke joining the group if Irving is near 100%.

I think its possible one of the Big East teams could make a move, but not any one team is close to a favourite. Although Pitt got the really good bracket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> When was the last time the Big East had a team in the final four? Yet year after year we hear about how great the conference is supposed to be.


Big East in the Final Four

2007 - Georgetown
2008 - None
2009 - Villanova and Connecticut
2010 - West Virginia


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Winning a title is hard. I mean the only teams that win the title in the ACC are Duke and UNC. I am not sure why you are putting that watermark on a league when the ACC doesn't live up to your same standards.


----------

